# Look What I Found!



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, your never gonna believe this! Today me and my brother went exploring down this old trail and came across this old abandoned house (no one`s been there for atleast 10 years, and the whole place is rotting) and guess what I find! And electric guitar! It was sitting on the landing on the stairs behind some boards - and the funny thing is my bro and I walked right passed it and I didnt notice it till I looked down the stairs from the top.
And man what I great moment that was! I was just in shock! I always dreamed of finding an old guitar (actually was thinking that 2 days ago!) but thought that could never happen, but it did! 
So yeah I brought it home - it was as I say "left for junk" - cleaned it up a bit, took a look inside and right there on the pickup it says 1968! And guess what, all I had to do was put some WD40 on the switches, and it works! Both pups and everything! 
Though it did suffer some water damage (sitting for atleast 10 years in a house with almost no roof, it did good!) along the edges, but that`s it! And I`ll probably refinish it there and put white binding on so you dont notice, which I think will also look good! Even the neck is good!

So here`s some pics of my "left for junk" guitar! If anyone has any input that would be great!

1968guitar005.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar006.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar007.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
(By the way it had no strings, bridge, or whammy bar, I just put that one on to test the neck, I need new strings!)
1968guitar010.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar008.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket

And that`s my crazy guitar finding story! Now I got one to tell of my own lol.
Ray


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool find and it looks to be in great shape as well


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Some more pics of the inside, oh it says on the back plate "Model No. 26873 Made in Japan" 
Look at the wiring, it`s mint!
1968guitar004.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar001.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar003.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket
1968guitar002.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket

My Left for Junk guitar, I like that!
Ray


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks GC! Oh yeah, this pic, it aint pretty! But it`s the worst it suffered, luckily!

1968guitar009.jpg picture by Khraih - Photobucket

Ray


----------



## KilgoreTrout (May 25, 2009)

That's a Teisco, marketed as a Silvertone. 
Here's another one. Silvertone World - Current Online Auction Prices for Silvertones

Regards,
- Garry


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a great find! Wow! I wish I could find something like that someday!


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

I was going to say that it looks like the guitars in the 1968 Simpsons Sears Christmas catalogue.


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

That's a pretty incredible find! You'd think someone would've rooted through an abandoned place sooner. 
A friend of mine from high school had a similar guitar he got from a friend of his dad's - great condition for the age, I don't remember much about how it played. But it was cool looking, had that old jap mojo to it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks pretty close to this one thats For Sale:

Silvertone


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yeah Hublocker, I was reading Silvertone was made by Sears way back then? Except for mine doesnt say Silvertone on it, says nothing actually. And Alex, that`s what I thought too, but think of all the old guitars in attics and stuff, even they were saying there`s still a couple hundred 50`s Les Pauls undiscovered! Imagine that! Thanks for the link Gary, there`s quite a bit there! But I only found about 3 like mine, and they all say Silvertone on them. 
Oh I was back at the place today looking for the whammy/bridge, but no luck lol

Ray


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Looks pretty close to this one thats For Sale:
> 
> Silvertone


That is pretty close! Except for mine is different colors, and also has 2 vol. and 1 tone, that one just has 2. But $250, I wasnt thinking that much!

Ray


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Fane said:


> That's a pretty incredible find! You'd think someone would've rooted through an abandoned place sooner.
> A friend of mine from high school had a similar guitar he got from a friend of his dad's - great condition for the age, I don't remember much about how it played. But it was cool looking, had that old jap mojo to it.


Exactly what I was thinking man! The place is sort of in the bush behind an old sand pit, but still, 10 years and the only thing there were rats, I got lucky! And I agree, it looks pretty dang cool to me! I love the old school look and feel of it. It actually sounds pretty good too when I tested it with the one string, has nice tone - I read somewhere that it`s probably the copper back on the pickup, which this one has! 
Cant wait to get some strings!

Ray


----------



## Hublocker (May 14, 2009)

"Yeah Hublocker, I was reading Silvertone was made by Sears way back then?"

Other way around. Silvertone branded instruments were sold by Sears. They were made by numerous manufacturers, notably Danelectro in the golden age.

Lots of things branded "Sears" were made by other manufacturers. I have a "Sears Model 45 " 30-30 deer rifle that is a rebranded Marlin 336.

I found this Silvertone on the street garbage day.


----------



## RayMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Hublocker said:


> "Yeah Hublocker, I was reading Silvertone was made by Sears way back then?"
> 
> Other way around. Silvertone branded instruments were sold by Sears. They were made by numerous manufacturers, notably Danelectro in the golden age.
> 
> ...


Hey man, sorry I havent been on, no internet for a while lol. I get the Sears thing, from what I was reading they were saying it was mostly a Sears thing. Especially in the "Heavy Guitar Bible", he has a couple pages on the early electrics, saying Silvertone and the "Stella" werent even really musical instruments, but then he goes on about how great the Strat is haha.
Quote from the book - "Those guys in the groups wouldnt be caught within a mile of a Silvertone."
Mine doesnt say Silvertone on it at all though.
Wow, nice find there! I wonder how many guitars actually get thrown out?!

Ray


----------

